
Google Announces An Android Event on January 5 - aditya
http://thenextweb.com/2009/12/29/google-announces-android-event-january-5-google-phone/
======
johng
Shameless plug, but I'm part of a Nexus One forum here:

<http://www.nexusoneforum.net>

------
prat
welcome Nexus One

